# What has uk-m taught you?



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

As per the title, what has being a member of this forum taught you? Could be about training, diet,drugs whatever....

For me it has been....

1. Training- i used to train either ppl or some similar type of split with low frequency and high (ish) volume.... after reading recommendations from a few on here ive switched to a higher frequency routine and loving it!

2. Drugs- i dont take them personally (due mainly to cost/availability!) But i do find them interesting.... and i have learnt lots.... some very knowledgeable people on here and they do provide a wealth of information..

3. Banter- it may not be everyones cup of tea, but i find most here are intelligent and at times funny as fvck.... maybe its cos i live overseas but i do miss the british sense of humour immensely.....


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

That most people are lazy and afraid to train properly as a natty, not willing to put the work in and test new methods and try new things, they all take the easy way out and hop on dat dere after a year of training.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> It has taught me many dirty words I was unaware of and their meaning!


 For example......


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

That @banzi is a ****. e/thread

jk


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> That most people are lazy and afraid to train properly as a natty, not willing to put the work in and test new methods and try new things, they all take the easy way out and hop on dat dere after a year of training.


 Controversial


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

1. broscience is alive and well.

2.People still believe if they take enough drugs they will be a bodybuilding champ.

3. People still believe bodybuilding is complicated.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

That you can take all kinds of gear and still look absolutely sh1t


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Well I was very naive so I had no idea what cream pies, petal necklaces and rimming were before lol. Somehow they never came up in my normal day to day conversations :lol:
> 
> *I also didn't realise how much british men liked anal*, or maybe this forum isn't a fair representation of the majority ....


 Giving or receiving?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

That steroid use is extremely common.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Well I was very naive so I had no idea what cream pies, petal necklaces and rimming were before lol. Somehow they never came up in my normal day to day conversations :lol:
> 
> I also didn't realise how much british men liked anal, or maybe this forum isn't a fair representation of the majority ....


 Well, ya lives and learns mm..... :whistling:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

that some people go out of their way to make things complicated for themselves in order to look good on social media.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Not to skive off work if my van has a tracker


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dont point out that refined sugar isnt good for you.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm a grown man so can't blame anyone but myself but ukm made me feel that taking steriods was OK and pretty normal when in reality it's not. It's also addictive which before I started convinced myself it was and I'd be able to just run one cycle.

Off topic @MissMartinez what are you doing in your avi?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> That you can take all kinds of gear and still look absolutely sh1t


 name names.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Everyone and their mum is on gear these days


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

That without drugs you can't get anywhere.

YOU'RE GREAT GUYS!!! THANKS A LOT!!! NOW I'M A DRUG ADDICTED :beer:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

That everyone else is a strong mofo who can bench 3 plates for loads of reps.


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Not to openly discuss sources :whistling:


----------



## bruins (Nov 4, 2015)

How open people are about there steroid use and how most don't realize that steroids don't work the same for each individual


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

The correct effective protocols of ped usage. And a lot of nutrition information. Back when I joined 5 years ago although I didn't know it I knew fcuk all lol cheers UKM


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

banzi said:


> that some people go out of their way to make things complicated for themselves in order to look good on social media.


 Care to elaborate mr banzi?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> I'm a grown man so can't blame anyone but myself but ukm made me feel that taking steriods was OK and pretty normal when in reality it's not. It's also addictive which before I started convinced myself it was and I'd be able to just run one cycle.


 Respect the honesty man


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

To be careful what guy u choose coz he may want to meet an ex whilst ur lying bed with him every night and he dreams of her....he might want to buy u something nice for Xmas but tell everyone 'this Cnut has everything' ( meaning u) and I don't wanna spend a lot. he may be on steroids and not tell u coz he thinks ur dumb..but tell the bro's on the forum. he may be being suggestive to other women on bb forums even pm them..... he may be smashing banging nailing and hammering u every night and telling the bb forum how much u loved every min....even if u didn't. Iv learnt to choose wisely  thanks boys :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> It has taught me many dirty words I was unaware of and their meaning!


 such as?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> To be careful what guy u choose coz he may want to meet an ex whilst ur lying bed with him every night and he dreams of her....he might want to buy u something nice for Xmas but tell everyone 'this Cnut has everything' ( meaning u) and I don't wanna spend a lot. he may be on steroids and not tell u coz he thinks ur dumb..but tell the bro's on the forum. he may be being suggestive to other women on bb forums even pm them..... he may be smashing banging nailing and hammering u every night and telling the bb forum how much u loved every min....even if u didn't. Iv learnt to choose wisely  thanks boys :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


 get over it skye, i spent a fortune on you


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> A few things for me in no particular order
> 
> white knights exist
> 
> ...


 Watch U don't get burnt


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> get over it skye, i spent a fortune on you


 Yep..and I only wanted u to polish my gold teeth...can't win em all


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> The white Knights will watch that for you


 Who do u reckon they are..just so I know


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

UKM has taught me to follow my own path regards training, diet and peds. Because if you ask for advice, everyones got an opinion and there all fvckin different!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yep..and I only wanted u to polish my gold teeth...can't win em all


 take them out and post them with the rest of my stuff, ill get them bck to you before xmas


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> I have no idea I'm not that bright bet you have a good idea though oh wise one


 No I'm rubbish I just assume everyone is nice


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

That there are some people that make Trolling almost a Science, & appear smug when they annoy someone.

I have connected with some quite lovely members, who have had similar experiences to me - you know you are. 

This has taught me, that even though UKM is relatively anonymous, I can feel 'friendship' with them.

That getting a T shirt from UKM is just a dream.....


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

On a serious note, I knew absolutely nothing when I first joined this site, and I've learnt lots from many users past and present.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

That steroids are great


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> take them out and post them with the rest of my stuff, ill get them bck to you before xmas


 No chance ur dodgy prob melt them down make a new ring for the next one :nono:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Now now Skye not like you to be so coy or a fence sitter are you tired tonight ?


 Contrary to common belief I am quite shy...


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

It's made me think deeply about the mysteries of life such as ''do slugs have ears'' and ''how do blind people know when to stop wiping there arse''.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

That Verno really is, a pervert. 



@Verno


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

1) I am incredibly poor, 40k seems to be the average wage in the U.K

2) I am not very strong, I should be repping 180kg by now

3) PEDs as long as you do something called PCT don't affect your health negatively

4) If anything happens at all it's probably not what the news say it is

5) The NHS is trying to make people sick so they can pay medicine companys loads of money


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

New world order is going to take over the world, apparently, Oh and I'm a sheep.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

That my username, though only originally used as an Arnold quote that amused me at the time, is now seen as one of the biggest lies in UK-M


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> I believe many things this I do not or is that why you hide the face ?


 I do not hide the face arghhhhh ..no I'm not putting pic up


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

1. Months of research in the forums and reading the journals on UK m has given me more help on training, diet and yes help in prepping for my first cycle than any other BB resource out there. Helps it's UK based. Five minutes on one of those yank forums is more than enough. Yes people can give conflicting info but peds & lifting are individual things. Doesn't take much to sort wheat from the chaff.

2. Lots of honesty about different topics.

3. Shock at how common gear usage is, and who uses it. All ages, sizes and walks of life. Helped make my mind up.

4. Knowledge. Before I came on here I actually thought that you had to inject each and every muscle ! And on Sunday I discovered that there was even an injection for tanning Ffs. Naive doesn't even come close to describing ...

5. When do I get my fukin UK m t-shirt?


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

It has taught me to not take myself or my training and goals too seriously, as no matter how hard I try, or how hard I dedicate myself, I'll only ever be a skinny fat natty gym goer who never got the hang of squatting, as no matter who you are or how big and good you think you look, there's always someone bigger and better.

And more power to them!

I now lift for fun, not for numbers.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

It has taught me to abuse my body with steroids and think its ok


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> On a serious note, I knew absolutely nothing when I first joined this site, and I've learnt lots from many users past and present.


 think nothing of it, I was happy to help.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

How to set up a new account on forums you get banned on and change your IP ADDRESS


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I said:


> That my username, though only originally used as an Arnold quote that amused me at the time, is now seen as one of the biggest lies in UK-M


I never realised your username had anything to do with Arnold!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> I never realised your username had anything to do with Arnold!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

IIFYM


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> IIFYM


 lol, a pupil of Tommy Bananas.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> lol, a pupil of Tommy Bananas.


 I remember coming back from 6 months out to some clown arguing with everyone, insulting everyone...little did I know that chubby little face spoke some truth lol.


----------



## averagejoe95 (Apr 13, 2015)

That a carb is not in fact a carb


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I remember coming back from 6 months out to some clown arguing with everyone, insulting everyone...little did I know that chubby little face spoke some truth lol.


 If you ever win the Brits super heavy FFS dont show them a picture of your mentor.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I remember coming back from 6 months out to some clown arguing with everyone, insulting everyone...little did I know that chubby little face spoke some truth lol.


 You were looking for someone to give you permission to eat sweets.

Cravings like a pregnant woman.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Its taught me to always conceal my identity thoroughly, especially my ip address


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> You were looking for someone to give you permission to eat sweets.
> 
> Cravings like a pregnant woman.


 I was already eating sweets, cereals, during my prep previous to tommy. Lets just say I've pushed the boundaries this off season, in the name of science. I'll post a pic end of year, before prep so you can troll me dw.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I was already eating sweets, cereals, during my prep previous to tommy. Lets just say I've pushed the boundaries this off season, in the name of science. I'll post a pic end of year, before prep so you can troll me dw.


 Might be prepping myself in the new year, it will be 20 years since I won the North West, might do it one last time in the over 50s.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Well it's certainly taught me that 99% of members who make a thread for advice, that within the first or second post the topic gets completely derailed, in most cases by people who have no understanding of offering an intelligent reply.

Other than that, bugger all.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Its taught me to always conceal my identity thoroughly, especially my ip address


 reverse ip look up software


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

That steroids and ped use is a lot more common than I thought.

That people are fascinating, in everyday life people rarely say what they are thinking, on forums they often do.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

That I'm not the only one


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> A few things for me in no particular order
> 
> white knights exist
> 
> ...


 Certain individuals will take any opportunity to attack those above them, to try and make themselves feel better bud.

Very common (think of bullys in school - it is usually them that have all the problems at home for example yet they pick on others for playground dominance to make them feel better).

UKM has taught me that people will believe anything and once they are in that mindset nothing can get through to them.

Also, how lucky I am in various aspects in life.

Finally, that people coming from tons of different walks of life but share one common interest can get on so well. it's odd how you can become fond of some anonymous username you'll likely never meet.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> ukm made me feel that taking steriods was OK and pretty normal when in reality it's not. It's also addictive which before I started convinced myself it was and I'd be able to just run one cycle.


 What you are describing sounds more like a personality issue, rather than an AAS issue tbf mate. Or did you have some bad physical health effects from the AAS?

I think in reality people abuse their organs and minds with far more damaging substances than steroids, and do it for far greater periods. Weekly binge drinking, regular binge over-eating, tobacco smoking, various reccies, prescription med dependencies, etc. All of that is OK and accepted as 'normal' behaviour by the masses.. Tell somebody you use steroids though and alarm bells starting ringing their brain. :scared:


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> That most people are lazy and afraid to train properly as a natty, not willing to put the work in and test new methods and try new things, they all take the easy way out and hop on dat dere after a year of training.


 give yourself a few more years and youll be a aas junkie to lols


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

that i need to sift through alot of s**t to find the right answers.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Archaic said:


> What you are describing sounds more like a personality issue, rather than an AAS issue tbf mate. Or did you have some bad physical health effects from the AAS?
> 
> I think in reality people abuse their organs and minds with far more damaging substances than steroids, and do it for far greater periods. Weekly binge drinking, regular binge over-eating, tobacco smoking, various reccies, prescription med dependencies, etc. All of that is OK and accepted as 'normal' behaviour by the masses.. Tell somebody you use steroids though and alarm bells starting ringing their brain. [IMG alt=":scared:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_scared.gif&key=2516d1a0dab4d92d600dbd46b42389976f9416e4ad0a90bcf3907a45ec30eeba[/IMG]


 No not at all and so far touch wood I've been fine although I haven't had bloods done yet. I've always been curious about AAS but in reality the only reason I take them is to look good. Is that normal and ok? Injecting myself with a substance that for all I know could be made by a couple of kids in a garage somewhere, risking fu**ing up my natural hormones for a bit of vanity!!! I've had kids so that doesn't bother me but the amount of youngsters risking this in the future.

Thing is now I've tried them and have experienced the way you feel and how different lifting is on them I can't see me training natural for long without. Within a year I'm B&cing which is another thing, I'd never even heard of this until I joined ukm but hear it's the norm.

Now I'm not saying we're all terrible human beings for taking them but the only person that knows I do is my wife. I've been accused quite a few times but blag it saying I've just learned how to eat properly and train 5-6 days a week. Whether they believe me or not I don't know but in the eyes of the rest of the world we're wrong'ns and I don't want to be judged

As I said before I'm a grown man and make my own decisions. I don't regret taking them just saying ukm is a place it makes it alright where in the real world it quite clearly isn't

Start mynext cycle sust 750, npp 450 Jan 1st and quite looking forward to it


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Certain individuals will take any opportunity to attack those above them, to try and make themselves feel better bud.
> 
> Very common (think of bullys in school - it is usually them that have all the problems at home for example yet they pick on others for playground dominance to make them feel better).
> 
> ...


 aw shucks...thanks.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

If you believe it is not OK, then it isn't. Everyone creates their own realities.

The reality of the real world though is the vast majority of the public have no comprehension regarding AAS, the media sensationalises it, most GP's don't even have half a clue. I had diverticulitis earlier this year, my GP tried blaming it on steroids. I went to see another GP and she tried blaming it on Whey!

You will obviously get more of a biased view on a BB board, but also a more informed one. People will take what they want regardless at the end of the day, but if they end up here then at least it will be done in a safer and more educated way. The real world is lucky that places like this exist, IMO.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Everybody it's a fu**ing expert in here lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Everybody it's a fu**ing expert in here lol


 That..u still havnt got a bikini girl despite ALL ya hard work...so ur u must be ugly


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Its taught me to always conceal my identity thoroughly, especially my ip address


 Whilst looking up others ..........


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Its taught me to always conceal my identity thoroughly, especially my ip address


 Duranman has software to detect that.

Not really.....


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

You should not have opinion or make a perception on people of other countries/region/geography without knowing them


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

You are on a constant knife edge to getting banned.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> aw shucks...thanks.


 Cute. Maybe a fortnight or so ago. Shame it can go the opposite way even faster


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Cute. Maybe a fortnight or so ago. Shame it can go the opposite way even faster


 you take this way too seriously.

I actually like you believe it or not.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody it's a fu**ing expert in here lol
> ...


Must be that ?

Or London it's full of fatty single mums with 4 kids all from different fathers that think they are the best thing in the world

Hahaha

I'm good thanks


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> *Or London it's full of fatty single mums with 4 kids all from different fathers that think they are the best thing in the world*


 Thats the majority of the UK mate haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

That people in worse shape than you love to tell you what you should be doing lol.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

*Girls and sons* who have not been loved by their fathers seek attention once teens and adults to compensate for what they didn't have originally. Fathers either left them alone, or were distant most of the time and not encouraging them. Some even despised them which would shape their personality and the way they don't interact with others for the rest of their life.

They are extremist in everything they do, always looking exaggeratedly for attention, and have troubles adapting to society's rules, because they also have troubles defining their own identity and respecting authority and hierarchy.

Also, boys who got picked on by others during childhood and adolescence -often sons without a father figure- try to compensate by lifting weights, to develop muscles and survive in their male world. They re insecure because they re girly, childish, feminine having been raised by a single mom. They lift obsessively hoping it will transform them into men, to compensate for their lack of influence from a father figure that was not there. Unfortunately, they can get as big as they can it doesn't cure their insecurity and who they truly are, how they grew up being raised by a single mom. They are not as manly as other men whatever they do, and they often have a big lack of masculine presence they don't know how to balance, hence often being borderline homosexuals while trying to get their manhood back thru various manly activities (MMA, Cars, Weight Lifting, Etc). They are often the ones that, in order to get respect from other males will go the steroids route to get even "bigger" attempting to cure their insecurity , but being natural not being "enough", they still feel "too small", insecure, amongst other males. The lack of a father figure also often means they didn't have guidance to continue studies and are often working shitty manual jobs.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> you take this way too seriously.
> 
> I actually like you believe it or not.


 I don't, and I know! :thumbup1:


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

I've learnt that underneath all the random s**t that gets posted there is some genuinely top advice floating about in here and some genuinely decent people...

also, i miss @JNape25


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

To ignore what are "the best labs" and ignore the many and obvious lab pushers.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

That we should fear the muslamic ray gunz


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

RepsForJesus said:


> also, i love @JNape25


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

ahhhhh, just like old times :wub:


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

To not pay attention to 99% of advice and to just try stuff for myself instead

To not discuss my steroid use

That diet is simpler than I ever thought

Sarcasm doesn't always work online and people don't always have the cognitive ability to detect it.

If you don't agree with the 'pack' then its probably better to leave them to it.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

RepsForJesus said:


> ahhhhh, just like old times :wub:


 He'll be back, again. Until Nark sim catches him.

Again.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

RepsForJesus said:


> I've learnt that underneath all the random s**t that gets posted there is some genuinely top advice floating about in here and some genuinely decent people...
> 
> also, i miss @JNape25 no ****


 fixed


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Must be that
> 
> Or London it's full of fatty single mums with 4 kids all from different fathers that think they are the best thing in the world
> 
> ...


 Fran, they are not 'Fatty', but merely ladies who have big bones.

Or "a fyroid"problem, or "it's me glands".


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > Must be that
> ...


Watch this one fu**ing love it


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> It's made me think deeply about the mysteries of life such as ''do slugs have ears'' and ''how do blind people know when to stop wiping there arse''.


 Do slugs have ears?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Leigh said:


> Do slugs have ears?


 No, they detect vibrations in the ground, so can sense loud noises, but they cannot hear like we do.

Go and shout as loudly as you can at one, see how many f**ks are given.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> No, they detect vibrations in the ground, so can sense loud noises, but they cannot hear like we do.
> 
> Go and shout as loudly as you can at one, see how many f**ks are given.


 Soooo ... If I go and jump up and down a lot when right beside them, will that bother them enough to make them, er, hurry away? And how do we know it's the vibrations making them move away (if they do) and not that they saw me? (They do have eyes? don't they? or do they?)


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> No, they detect vibrations in the ground, so can sense loud noises, but they cannot hear like we do.
> 
> Go and shout as loudly as you can at one, see how many f**ks are given.


 I think you will find a shout creates a vibration in the air, so ears or not they will respond.

A tree doesn't make a sound when it falls unless someone's there to hear it, it will however create vibrations.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Leigh said:


> Soooo ... If I go and jump up and down a lot when right beside them, will that bother them enough to make them, er, hurry away? And how do we know it's the vibrations making them move away (if they do) and not that they saw me? (They do have eyes? don't they? or do they?)


 Yeah they won't like you jumping up and down next to them, this is akin to saying his mother has 'loose' morals.

A slugs eyes are on the end of the tentacles on their head, just stand behind him and jump up and down to test the vibration theory.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

testexpert33 said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > Watch this one fu**ing love it
> ...


You lucky man she's hot


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

testexpert33 said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > You lucky man she's hot
> ...


So you are fat or got a fat cock

What it is?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

It taught me there's loads of steroids available on the Internet


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

It's taught me how to pull women. I now walk up to complete strangers and poke them and pull their hair before even saying anything, 60% of the time, it works every time.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

That doesn't make sense


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

1. Britain has a lot of work dodgers

2. Drugs > routine

3. People follow training dogma with as much zealotry bias as an ISIS martyr

4. By adding IIFYM to a thread title, you can make any thread hit 10 pages


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

females worn knickers smell better after squat day than after a night up town .


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

FelonE said:


> That people in worse shape than you love to tell you what you should be doing lol.


 Do more squats b1tch.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

1. People still believe you have to squat to have good legs

2. There IS such a thing as a stupid question.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Maybe so but would you not agree it's worse to remain stupid and go without knowing the answer to it rather than seek an answer to something you don't know?


 Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Maybe so but would you not agree it's worse to remain stupid and go without knowing the answer to it rather than seek an answer to something you don't know?


 I think you have just proven point 2.(just kidding)

by stupid question I mean something that anyone with a shred of common sense would know the answer to or could find out in a second.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> So you would rather they remain unaware of a common sense protocol....
> 
> I think there are stupid people but the only stupid question is the one you don't know the answer to and don't ask.


 I could send you some questions I got asked by that "training" guy, the one who was slating his PT

It was like peeling fu**ing onions


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> To be careful what guy u choose coz he may want to meet an ex whilst ur lying bed with him every night and he dreams of her


 ffs


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I eat two cardboard boxes per day - what are the macros for this?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> You didn't have to try answer lol, I still stand by that if you want to know something and don't know already you should ask regardless how stupid it might be perceived


 Donna Air asked The Corrs , "Where did you all meet?"


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Yeah but she didn't know they were family obviously. Now she does lol so she is more knowledgable than before


 Jeez, she was interviewing them, it was her job to know.

Maybe it was a sensible question from a dumb person.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Youre all cnuts and tekkers is a who re


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> Jeez, she was interviewing them, it was her job to know.
> 
> Maybe it was a sensible question from a dumb person.


 She may of known the answer. It is her job to ask questions not for her own sake but for the sake of the viewers/listeners.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> She may of known the answer. It is her job to ask questions not for her own sake but for the sake of the viewers/listeners.


 Lol i'd laugh my arse of if she used that excuse silly cow


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> She may of known the answer. It is her job to ask questions not for her own sake but for the sake of the viewers/listeners.


 yeah right.

She could have said, "now you are a family group, when did you start playing together?"


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

banzi said:


> I think you have just proven point 2.(just kidding)
> 
> by stupid question I mean something that anyone with a shred of common sense would know the answer to or could find out in a second.


 How do you define common sense?

Perhaps some people don't have that practical judgement, does that therefore; according to your 'diatribe' make their question stupid?

Are you able to give a reasonable answer, or shall we expect yet another pithy one liner?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

latblaster said:


> How do you define common sense?
> 
> Perhaps some people don't have that practical judgement, does that therefore; according to your 'diatribe' make their question stupid?
> 
> Are you able to give a reasonable answer, or shall we expect yet another pithy one liner?


 Common sense

The basic level of practical knowledge and judgment that we all need to help us live in a reasonable and safe way:

Sound and prudent judgment based on a simple perception of the situation or facts.

sound practical judgment that is independent of specialised knowledge, training, or the like; normal native intelligence.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

banzi said:


> Common sense
> 
> The basic level of practical knowledge and judgment that we all need to help us live in a reasonable and safe way:
> 
> ...


 Well done young man, you can read a Dictionary!

Which is all you did.

Bollerques.

*School Report For Master AB Anzi.*

"Although he tries hard, he very often fails. Perhaps this is due to a lack of Common Sense?"


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

that @Drogon has yet to see a vagina


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> that @Drogon has yet to see a vagina


 Blocked fella, you're actually boring as fvck


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Well done young man, you can read a Dictionary!
> 
> Which is all you did.
> 
> ...


 I agree with those definitions, what difference does it make if I write it in my own words?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Blocked fella, you're actually boring as fvck


 ur my new fave


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

banzi said:


> I agree with those definitions, what difference does it make if I write it in my own words?


 Do you like Parrots?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Do you like Parrots?


 i prefer a cockortwo.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

banzi said:


> i prefer a cockortwo.


 And evading & diverting questions.

Just as @Drogon demonstrated.

Bit silly really.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

latblaster said:


> And evading & diverting questions.
> 
> Just as @Drogon demonstrated.
> 
> Bit silly really.


 Was the parrot a serious question?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I learned people who take steds are super insecure about it so they call anyone who doesn't take them a b1tch.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Some people like to think they are a know-it-alls

Some people have to always have the last word

Most people appear to respond differently to diets, training regimes and AAS

And the most beneficial I have learnt since joining was the 5x5 routine


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

that some forums are slow as f**k....anyone else having probs?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

That some people take sh1t too serious


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

FelonE said:


> That some people take sh1t too serious


 I took a pretty serious sh1t the other day, lost 3 stone.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

banzi said:


> Was the parrot a serious question?


 You really are daft.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> give yourself a few more years and youll be a aas junkie to lols


 Nah...Will never ever be a junkie. Not my thing. Probably won't ever do it, my goals aren't overly high tbh, I just want a decent/respectable physique.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

latblaster said:


> You really are daft.


 I dont understand what you mean.

Im lost.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> I learned people who take steds are super insecure about it so they call anyone who doesn't take them a b1tch.


 Do you take them?


----------



## BTN BOY (May 13, 2014)

Everyone's a c**t.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

banzi said:


> I dont understand what you mean.
> 
> *Im lost.*


 Yes, it shows.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

banzi said:


> i prefer a cockortwo.


 the big black ones ive herd ))


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

BTN BOY said:


> Everyone's a c**t.


 you wank to much fella.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

ukm as taught me how to crash my estogen. that AIs are not as important for some people than others.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

ukm has taught me that there are in fact people out there who want to talk about bench press form or tricep push down form! there are people out there who are interested in how much you can deadlift, or squat! There are people out there that are interested in how much protein is in a glass of milk, or that raw eggs are full of vitamins! god bless ukm for helping me find people that stay awake when i ask about macros or understand when i ask who the best ugl is at the moment! god bless UKM!!


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> You are on a constant knife edge to getting bummed


 One can only hope.....


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

ausmaz said:


> One can only hope I love big hairy men inside me.....


 Fixed


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> I love you ausmaz....


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

i learn that it better to read on here than speak cos people are idiot who cant have peoper conversation, cant type good english, scared to fight, offer stupid advice

there are lot of good ones here shame the idiot ruin it all the times


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

trey1 said:


> i learn that it better to read on here than speak cos people are idiot who cant have peoper conversation, cant type good english, scared to fight, offer stupid advice
> 
> there are lot of good ones here shame the idiot ruin it all the times


 Cant type good english ? Thats actually brilliant coming from you fu**ing clown


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

trey1 said:


> i learn that it better to read on here than speak cos people are idiot who cant have peoper conversation, *cant type good english*, scared to fight, offer stupid advice
> 
> there are lot of good ones here shame the idiot ruin it all the times


 Fvckin lol!

where have you been anyway, you got fight club going yet?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

that 99.9% of info on the net can sound good and be backed by many but still be bullshit lols.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Plate said:


> Fvckin lol!
> 
> where have you been anyway, you got fight club going yet?


 yea mma forum now here


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

gibbo10 said:


> Cant type good english ? Thats actually brilliant coming from you fu**ing clown


 hahahahahahaahahahahaha and also learn that ppl dont understand sarcastic comment hahahaha


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Good question. Surprisingly nothing. Except one person seems to have more time on his hands than anyone else on the planet!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

That bigotry is strong in a lot of PPL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

xpower said:


> That bigotry is strong in a lot of PPL


That's why I do upper/lower.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

duranman said:


> Good question. Surprisingly nothing. Except one person seems to have more time on his hands than anyone else on the planet!


 Of whom do you speak?


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Of whom do you speak?


 Gosh, that's a puzzler


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

xpower said:


> That bigotry is strong in a lot of PPL


 this forum has taught me that ppl means pull, push, legs.

not sure how a routine can be bigoted :lol:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

a.notherguy said:


> this forum has taught me that ppl means pull, push, legs.
> 
> not sure how a routine can be bigoted :lol:


 Is it racist?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Anybody seen or received an elusive uk-m t shirt yet? How do i go about getting me hands on one....?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Tis merely a myth much like AL


 This cannot be true....someone..... say it aint so....?

Well i am a true believer... somewhere out there, someone knows...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

ausmaz said:


> Anybody seen or received an elusive uk-m t shirt yet? How do i go about getting me hands on one....?


I've asked Santa for a ukm hoodie, when myths collide


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I've asked Santa for a ukm hoodie, when myths collide


 See? There has to be something to the rumours! Hang in there man im sure someone is listening out there....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

"I've literally just placed the order" 

Longest delivery time in history.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

that being gay and having gay fetishes is really popular in body building these days.......

also what the word natty means - trying to start a car with no fuel in the tank. (thanks UKM)

thats most people still dont know much about ugls apart from ugli chicks......

that if i had a life i wouldnt be logging on to UKM. 

oh and banzi is a c**t! nearly forgot that one......


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

I learnt that if about to be sacked for skiving don't come on here for looking for sympathy


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> Jeez, she was interviewing them, it was her job to know.
> 
> Maybe it was a sensible question from a dumb person.


 Technically she didn't know where they met. Was it in the hospital or when the were brought home as babies? Good question Donna, you go girl.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

I have learned never to get upset what faceless fcks say to me,i am never going to smash stuff up in my house ever again


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

TITO said:


> I learnt that if about to be sacked for skiving don't come on here for looking for sympathy


 yeah you should have got sacked.....


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

ausmaz said:


> Anybody seen or received an elusive uk-m t shirt yet? How do i go about getting me hands on one....?


 I think you have to be gangbanged by all ukm mods....


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

FelonE said:


> That some people take sh1t too serious


 having a s**t is very serious especially if its grown to big to push out it makes your eyes water even when you use baby oil.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> having a s**t is very serious especially if its grown to big to push out it makes your eyes water even when you use baby oil.


 I been pushing for 10 minutes my legs are dead but im still carrying logs


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> I think you have to be gangbanged by all ukm mods....


 Well having to wear a crappy t shirt isn't a bad price to pay for such a memorable evening


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

If something ain't broke then don't fix it


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> If something ain't broke then don't fix it


 Unless you're an Engineer:

If it ain't broke, fix it 'til it is.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

latblaster said:


> Unless you're an Engineer:
> 
> If it ain't broke, fix it 'til it is.


 You're confusing engineers with software developers...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

that mods and admin on forums all piss in the same pot.

jk


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> I think you have to be gangbanged by all ukm mods....


 How many are we talking?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

A lot of people don't know the difference between there, they're and their.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

testexpert33 said:


> yes and there stupid bastards.


 It's not 'there', it should be thier.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> Well having to wear a crappy t shirt isn't a bad price to pay for a normal Friday night


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

latblaster said:


> It's not 'there', it should be thier.


 Lol, you fell for troll technique number one.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

banzi said:


> Lol, you fell for troll technique number one.


 You think so?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

latblaster said:


> You think so?


 yes, you corrected a spelling and made another mistake...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

banzi said:


> yes, you corrected a spelling and made another mistake...


 Did I really make a mistake, perhaps I did so on purpose.

Missed that, didn't you.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Did I really make a mistake, perhaps I did so on purpose.
> 
> Missed that, didn't you.


 Lol, no, I saw it first time, I will leave it there,two posts is enough from you, I dont want another ban for trolling, there are a few cry babies on here.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

banzi said:


> Lol, no, I saw it first time, I will leave it there,two posts is enough from you, I dont want another ban for trolling, there are a few cry babies on here.


 You had a ban?

Woo hoo, there is a God!!! :thumb


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

latblaster said:


> You had a ban?
> 
> Woo hoo, there is a God!!! :thumb


 Yep, only a day....seems admin and two mods all came together like a collision of asteroids and created a new star , each one with exactly the same mindset.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

banzi said:


> Yep, only a day....seems admin and two mods all came together like a collision of asteroids and created a new star , each one with exactly the same mindset.


 Bet you & Duranman were getting it on really. Tell the truth.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Bet you & Duranman were getting it on really. Tell the truth.


 hes not my type, you on the other hand may be OK, you need to send me a couple of cock pics.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

banzi said:


> hes not my type, you on the other hand may be OK, you need to send me a couple of cock pics.


 Can you accomodate large men?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Can you accomodate large men?


 I do have a big mouth.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

What ukm has "taught" me.

If someone hits you or bullies you then you curl up into a ball and wait for someone else to help you.

If you don't agree that everyone is decent and every culture can get along then your the biggest racist since hittler.

The world's a lovely place where nothing bad happens only to those on TV


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

banzi said:


> I do have a big mouth.


 Wouldn't have thought that. Nope. Never.


----------

